# KDE mixer um controle de volume por aplicativo

## miltinho

Percebi já a algum tempo, a presença de volumes por aplicativo no mixer do KDE, e gostaria de dar uma generalizada para todos os aplicativos que produzem saída de audio, ou seja cada programa que produza saída de audio tenha um volume correspondente no kmix.

----------

